# Gestäpass suche



## Datsspeed (19. Mai 2012)

Ich grüße euch alle,

ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand von euch einen gästepass für mich hätte ,

ich wollte des diablo umbedingt anfangs ein bisschien testen bevor ichs mir kaufe,
weis nämlich nicht ob des so ganz mein ding ist 

ch danke schonmal im vrraus falls den jemand locker machen würde für mich 

lg 
datsspeed


----------

